# Additional Cigar Reviews - 5 Vegas Gold Robusto Review and the CAO La Traviata Maduro Divino Review



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Additional Cigar Reviews - 5 Vegas Gold Robusto Review and the CAO La Traviata Maduro Divino Review*

The reviews we have on tap for you today should appeal to a wide audience. We have a mild Connecticut Shade cigar in the 5 Vegas Gold Robusto, an...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - 5 Vegas Gold Robusto Review and the CAO La Traviata Maduro Divino Review


----------

